# Reaper as a Pro Tools video host replacement



## AlexRuger (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey all,

Just thought you might find this interesting. I use Pro Tools as a video host, and I really hated using such an expensive hog for that. It's great at it, though...infinite video tracks, infinite video files, etc.

I began looking for alternatives. Tried using Video Slave, but I prefer to run a PC for this use case since it's so limited in scope -- the price of a Mac is overkill here. Also, editing audio directly in the session is a bit awkward.

Digital Performer was my next idea, but unfortunately it can't run as an MMC slave, so that was a no-go. The "Chunks" feature would've been great for hosting different cuts, though. Bit of a shame.

Nuendo was a great choice, as I'm a Cubase/Nuendo user, but I like using both for different reasons on my main machine, and moving the eLicenser between the machines is a small pain I'd like to avoid. Plus, it can only hold two video tracks at once...kind of annoying.

I finally tried Reaper, and it's working flawlessly. MTC generation is tight, it slaves to Cubase's MMC.The project tabs at the top are like "Chunks" in DP (but honestly better), so I can have different video versions in the same project.

Personally I hate the idea of working inside Reaper for music (tried it multiple times and the UI and workflow clunkiness, endless customizations, etc drove me nuts), but as a video host, it rocks.

Thought some of you guys might want to try!


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 8, 2018)

Any reason why you don't run them on the same machine and then don't need to move the eLicenser? I've used Cubase alongside Nuendo a number of times. I don't think hosting video and some audio tracks makes a significant difference to warrant needing a separate computer for it (although it would be interesting to test out and see the exact performance difference that various video files make).


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 8, 2018)

Are you hosting video in Nuendo and writing in Cubase? I tried doing that on the same machine, but it won't work because the video doesn't stay visible when I move app focus to Cubase.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 9, 2018)

AlexRuger said:


> Are you hosting video in Nuendo and writing in Cubase? I tried doing that on the same machine, but it won't work because the video doesn't stay visible when I move app focus to Cubase.


Not writing but just had to run multiple projects simultaneously. If you make the video full screen then it stays up. Syncing the 2 is perfect with just MMC. Sync with PT is awful to work with. I doubt Reaper is any better.


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 9, 2018)

The video very definitely does not stay up even if it's full screen. Are you by chance using a Black Magic card or something like that?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 9, 2018)

Nope, no Black Magic. It definitely stays up on Windows if you full screen it. I know Macs have issues with it but I don't remember if the issue was with Cubendo or PT (or both).


----------



## AlexRuger (Jan 10, 2018)

Ah, I've tested only on my Mac at the moment. Will have to see how it works on Windows. Thanks man.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 10, 2018)

I’ve always worked in Cubase and hosted video in Logic on another Mac. Works fine.


----------



## Kent (Jan 10, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> I’ve always worked in Cubase and hosted video in Logic on another Mac. Works fine.


Any particular reason why Logic?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 10, 2018)

kmaster said:


> Any particular reason why Logic?



No I just had it already.


----------



## Orchestrata (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah, it works great. I've even taken to editing music videos in it (snap to grid video!)


----------



## samphony (Jan 11, 2018)

I’m working on a couple of major projects right now and got sick of pro tools -6101 error so i bought Video Slave 3. Switching between Nuendo/Pro Tools and Logic while all reels stay up in Video Slave 3 is just piece of mind. Even scrubbing is working flawlessly.


----------



## Mishabou (Jan 11, 2018)

I use the AJA Kona cards for video play back, hosted within whichever DAW i'm using (PT 12, Cubase 8/9) without any problems.

If you don't need all the features of the Kona, just get one of their mini converters.


----------



## Stevie (May 29, 2018)

Alex, can you elaborate, how you configured MMC in Cubase?


----------



## YuriWong (Nov 14, 2018)

I'm currently using Logic (master) to Reaper (slave) using MTC / MMC via IAC - working perfectly. Took a while to get all the details right but it seems to be stable. 
For ease, I've documented the while process here:

Hope that helps some of you!


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 14, 2018)

I just wanna point out that composers use pro tools for video host and also to print stem so it’s easier and compatible to send to re-recording engineers mixing a movie. 
Pro tools is the standard for that.


----------

